# Meetings > Workshops >  Πρόταση για δηλώσεις συμμετοχής σε Workshops/Fests/etc

## koki

Έχω να κανω την εξής πρόταση:

Από τη στιγμή που μέχρι τώρα, στα όποια fests έχουν γίνει υπάρχουν πάνω κάτω (συνήθως πάνω -από) 10 απόντες, και -ταυτόχρονα- τις περισσότερες φορες δηλώνουν αναπληρωματικοί περί τους 10 και πάλι, γιατί να μην έχουμε free την προσέλευση?

Η μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία απέδειξε ότι ακόμα και στα πιο περιζήτητα fests (VoIP, BGP) είχαμε απουσίες της τάξης του 30-50% των όσων είχαν δηλώσει. Στατιστικά πλέον, πιστεύω ότι είναι ασφαλές να αφήνουμε τα fests σε "όποιος θέλει έρχεται" επίπεδο, για να μην πληγωνόμαστε κια να μη χαραμίζονται θέσεις.

Δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει περίπτωση να μαζευτούμε πάνω από 30-35 άτομα, και προσωπικά προτιμώ 35 από 15...

----------


## socrates

Όπως είχα αναφέρει και παλιότερα θεωρώ τα 35 άτομα πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό για να γίνει σωστά η εκπαίδευση.

Ο αριθμός των μελών του awmn μεγαλώνει με τον καιρό, οπότε ακόμα και με αποχή θα μπορούν να συμπληρώνονται οι θέσεις σχετικά άνετα.

Αυτό που πρέπει να σταματήσει είναι η αδικαιολόγητη αποχή και δέσμευση θέσεων που καταλήγουν κενές, αφού δεν υπάρχει έγκαιρη ακύρωση. Ειναι κάτι που πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από την στιγμή που γίνονται τόσο αξιόλογα fest όπως το σημερινό.

----------


## mojiro

*προταση*: οι επιπλεον να ερχονται, να κοθονται ησηχα, να ρωτουν ελαχιστα και να μην κανουν χαβαλε.

----------


## jlian

Αλλο ενα πολυ υψηλου επιπεδου σεμιναριο εγινε στην εδρα του συλλογου.
Αυτο (περι BGP) μαζι με τα δυο προηγουμενα για Voip αποτελουν απο τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα σεμιναρια που εχω παρακολουθησει.
Θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω καποια παιδια που δηλωνουν και μετα δεν ερχονται να παιρνουν πιο σοβαρα μερικα πραγματα αν θελουν να τους αντιμετωπιζουν και οι αλλοι με την δεουσα σοβαροτητα.
Ενταξει ολοι κανουμε τη πλακα μας αλλα να σεβομαστε και τη δουλεια και το κοπο του αλλου. Ειναι σιγουρο πλεον οτι και ανοικτη συμμετοχη να εχουμε παλι οι ιδιοι και οι ιδιοι θα μαζευομαστε. 
Μηπως (σκεφτομαι) πρεπει να διοργανωσουμε σεμιναρια για τις εξετασεις του ECDL ή για CCNA για να ερθουν τελικα αυτοι που δηλωνουν;  ::

----------


## andreas

ECDL?? Ποσο χαμηλα θα πεσεις  :Stick Out Tongue:   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jlian

Ασε δε ξερεις, εχουν βγαλει και ECDL advanced τωρα τελευταια  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Αρχικά, συμφωνώντας με τη *jismy* , να προσθέσω πως είναι ο ορισμός του άδικου να μένουν κενές θέσεις σε τόσο καλά σεμινάρια, με ουρές ενδιαφερομένων...

Έχω εκφράσει και σε παλιότερο post, πως κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχής να γίνονται δεκτές όσο το δυνατον πλησιέστερα χρονικά στην ημέρα διεξαγωγής των fest αυτών.

Και να προσθέσω πως θα ήταν λογικό, για κάποιον που έλειψε αδικαιολόγητα, να εφαρμόζεται κάποιου είδους «ποινή» (του στυλ μη δυνατότητα συμμετοχής στο επόμενο fest που πρόκειται να ανακοινωθεί ή κάτι τέτοιο).

ΥΓ Δεν διαφωνώ με την πρόταση της *jismy* , η οποία μάλιστα θα απλουστεύσει και τη διαδικασία ...

----------


## wiresounds

Από εμπειρία μπορώ να πω ότι στο εξωτερικό η δήλωση συμμετοχής σε σεμινάρια γίνεται μήνες πριν, οπότε δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην το κάνουμε και εδώ. Προσπαθώ να βάλω τα fests σε μια σειρά, μόλις μπορέσω να πείσω κάποιον να το κάνει ή προσφερθεί από μόνος του να το κάνει. 
Υπευθυνότητα χρειάζεται από μέρους μας.

Βλέπω κάποια άτομα τα οποία δήλωσαν και δύο μήνες πριν, να έρχονται κανονικά και τακτικά στα fests. Είναι υπεύθυνα άτομα και η υπευθυνότητα τους φαίνεται και από τις άλλες τους κινήσεις και λεγόμενα. Βλέπω και κάποια άλλα άτομα να μην κάνουν ούτε τον κόπο να ενημερώσουν τους άλλους τους οποίους θα τους ενδιέφερε να τα παρακολουθήσουν. Το να τύχει κάτι σε κάποιον και να μην μπορέσει να έρθει είναι ανθρώπινο, κατανοητό και μερικές φορές απρόβλεπτο. Όμως σεβαστείτε τους υπολοίπους που ενδιαφέρονται, για να σας σεβαστούν και αυτοί.

Σε αυτή την φάση δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να υπάρχει ανεξέλεγκτη είσοδος. Ίσως ο αριθμός από τους 30 συμμετέχοντες θα μπορούσε να ανέβει στους 35, αλλά αυτό είναι το όριο, αν θα έρθουν όλοι, για να γίνει ένα ποιοτικό μάθημα.

Γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος τόσο από το επίπεδο κατάρτισης και μεταδοτικότητας των εισηγητών, που πολλοί το κάνουν αυτό ερασιτεχνικά για εμάς και τους ευχαριστούμε, αλλά και από το επίπεδο του κοινού και την εμπλοκή του στην διαδικασία μάθησης.

----------


## Ifaistos

Μιά ιδέα που μου ήρθε διαβάζωντας τους προβληματισμούς για την (μη) συμμετοχή.
Θα μπορούσαμε να ορίσουμε ένα ποσό "εγγύησης" (πχ. 30Ε) το οποίο θα πρέπει να καταβάλετε από όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν σε ένα fest.
Το ποσό θα επιστρέφεται στον δικαιούχο στο fest.
Στην περίπτωση που όμως κάποιος δεν παρουσιαστεί το ποσό αυτό θα γίνεται "δωρεά" στο Σύλλογο  :: .
Έτσι θα υπάρχει΄ένα ακόμα κίνητρο συμμετοχής, (ή και μη εγγραφής αν κάποιος δεν είναι σίγουρος)  ::

----------


## koki

> Μιά ιδέα που μου ήρθε διαβάζωντας τους προβληματισμούς για την (μη) συμμετοχή.
> Θα μπορούσαμε να ορίσουμε ένα ποσό "εγγύησης" (πχ. 30Ε) το οποίο θα πρέπει να καταβάλετε από όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν σε ένα fest.
> Το ποσό θα επιστρέφεται στον δικαιούχο στο fest.
> Στην περίπτωση που όμως κάποιος δεν παρουσιαστεί το ποσό αυτό θα γίνεται "δωρεά" στο Σύλλογο .
> Έτσι θα υπάρχει΄ένα ακόμα κίνητρο συμμετοχής, (ή και μη εγγραφής αν κάποιος δεν είναι σίγουρος)


To βρίσκω υπερβολικό, fests θέλουμε να κάνουμε όχι baby sitting. Είπαμε να κάνουμε κάποιες υποχωρήσεις αφού δεν υπάρχει φιλότιμο/υπευθυνότητα, αλλά όχι να τους εκβιάσουμε για σκάνδαλα  ::  Επίσης, να σκεφτείς το ενδεχόμενο κάποιος να δώσει λεφτά (συλλογικά) στον Κλαδάκη, και μετά να πρέπει να τα ζητήσει πίσω! Ποιος είδε τον ταμία και δεν τον φοβήθηκε!

----------


## andreas

Σε ενα φεστ θελουμε να ερθουμε! οχι να τρεχουμε σε τραπεζες  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Στην τελικh καντε μεγαλυτερο overbooking  ::

----------


## racer

Καλύτερη λύση: όποιος δεν έρχετε σε fest χωρής να ενημερώσει τρόει κίτρινη, εάν το επαναλάβει τρόει κόκκινη, γίνετε ban απο όλα τα fest και το nickname του ανακοινώνετε στο forum για να γίνει και ρόμπα  :: 

Στο UK η ανευθυνότητα πληρώνετε, στο Ελλάντα γιατι να είναι τσάμπα?  ::

----------


## vegos

> Στο UK η ανευθυνότητα πληρώνετε, στο Ελλάντα γιατι να είναι τσάμπα?


Edw einai balkania, den einai paikse-gelase.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Έχω την εντύπωση πως τα πήγαμε καλά στο τελευταίο fest, από την άποψη της πληρότητας.

Αλήθεια, πόσοι ήμασταν εκεί;

Αν ήμασταν (σαν αριθμός παρευρισκομένων) κοντά στα σχέδια των διοργανωτών, να ακολουθήσουμε το ίδιο μοντέλο «δήλωσης συμμετοχών» και στα επόμενα fest.

Πραγματικά ήταν πολύ ωραίο, ένα τόσο καλό σεμινάριο να έχει τελικά αυτή την πληρότητα.

----------


## koki

Στο Squid Fest, ήμαστε 30 άτομα νομίζω ακριβώς τελικά. 

Πιστεύω πως δεν αποτελούσε πρόβλημα στο ίδιο το Fest ο αριθμός, και ότι δεν είμαστε Φροντιστήριο Λυκείου για να χρειάζονται ολιγάριθμα τμήματα. Άλλωστε αυτοί που κάνουν τη φασαρία (κάτι Moderators, Admins, Δ.Σ κλπ) την κάνουν ούτως ή άλλως  ::

----------


## socrates

> Στο Squid Fest, ήμαστε 30 άτομα νομίζω ακριβώς τελικά. 
> 
> Πιστεύω πως δεν αποτελούσε πρόβλημα στο ίδιο το Fest ο αριθμός, και ότι δεν είμαστε Φροντιστήριο Λυκείου για να χρειάζονται ολιγάριθμα τμήματα. Άλλωστε αυτοί που κάνουν τη φασαρία (κάτι Moderators, Admins, Δ.Σ κλπ) την κάνουν ούτως ή άλλως


Εγώ ήμουν μπροστά (αφού εκεί βρήκα θεση όταν ήρθα) οπότε είχα πολύ καλή επαφή με αυτά που έλεγε ο Ηλίας, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως ακουγόταν πιο πίσω. Όπου γίνονται σεμινάρια ορίζεται και αριθμός συμμετοχής. *Δεν είναι τυχαίο.* Αν είναι να κάνουμε κάτι ας το κάνουμε καλά. Όσοι έχουν κάνει κάποια εκπαίδευση σε πολλά άτομα μπορούν να το καταλάβουν. Αν έρθουν 40 άτομα την επόμενη φορά τι θα κάνουμε? Παναγίες δεν είμαστε και έχουμε (καλώς) το παρεϊστικο μας!

----------


## koki

Κοίτα, δε διαφωνώ και ούτε λέω να έρθουνε 100 άτομα. Αλλά ΔΕ θα έρθουνε. Σε αυτό το φεστ, όποιος ήθελε να έρθει, ήρθε, πιστεύω. Και ήμαστε 30 άτομα.

Ρώτα τους πίσω εάν θα προτιμούσαν να μην έρθουν καθόλου από το να παρακολουθούν με λίγα προβλήματα.

----------


## socrates

Το θέμα δεν είναι να γίνουν μία φορά τα fest όσοι μπορουν να έρθουν ας έρθουν και τέλος. Το θέμα είναι να μπορεί να γίνει επανάληψη ενός fest που έχει ενδιαφέρον για τα πλεονάζοντα άτομα αλλά και για αυτούς που δεν μπόρεσαν να έρθουν εξαιτίας σημαντικών υποχρεώσεων τους. Βασικά τα fest που έγιναν σημείωσαν επιτυχία, από εκεί και πέρα πρέπει να τα καθιερώσουμε να τα βελτιώσουμε και άλλο αν μπορούμε και να γίνουν επαναλήψεις αν υπάρχει ανάγκη.

----------


## papashark

> Στο Squid Fest, ήμαστε 30 άτομα νομίζω ακριβώς τελικά. 
> 
> Πιστεύω πως δεν αποτελούσε πρόβλημα στο ίδιο το Fest ο αριθμός, και ότι δεν είμαστε Φροντιστήριο Λυκείου για να χρειάζονται ολιγάριθμα τμήματα. *Άλλωστε αυτοί που κάνουν τη φασαρία (κάτι Moderators, Admins, Δ.Σ κλπ) την κάνουν ούτως ή άλλως*


Kαι εγώ ως απλό μέλος  ::  

Όντως, οι "παλιοί" που είμαστε ξεψάρωτοι κάνουμε την φασαρία, αλλά δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα μέσα μου αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό..... (καλό γιατί κάνουμε την πλάκα μας και υπάρχει όχι απλά φιλικό κλίμα, αλλά άφθονο χιούμορ, κακό γιατί κάποιοι έρχονται για να παρακολουθήσουν και προσβάλουμε αυτόν που παραδίδει εκείνη την ώρα.)

----------


## socrates

Κοίτα σε όλα πρέπει να υπάρχει μέτρο.

Την Παρασκευή συζήταγα με έναν Γερμανό που είχε έρθει να κάνει κάποια εκπαίδευση εδώ στην Ελλάδα και μου έλεγε πόσο ενοχλητικό ήταν για αυτόν να ακούει να χτυπάνε τα κινητά κατά την διάρκεια της εκπαίδευσης.

Την επόμενη μέρα, το πρώτο που ζήτησε ήταν να κλείσουν τα κινητά, βγάζοντας το δικό του από την τσέπη του εκείνη την στιγμή και κλείνοντας το μπροστά σε όλους.

Αυτό που μου είπε είναι ότι ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκε να το κάνει αυτό στην Γερμανία, από την στιγμή που ο κόσμος εκεί το θεωρεί αυτονόητο. Από την άλλη βέβαια του άρεσε η συμμετοχή και το ζωντανό ακροατήριο.

Δεν λέω να φτάσουμε σε τέτοιο σημείο αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρχει κάποιο επίπεδο σεβασμού στους άλλους είτε είναι αυτός που κάνει την εκπαίδευση είτε είναι αυτοί που παρακολουθούν.

Υπάρχει ένα μέτρο, που πρέπει να επιβάλουμε πρώτα οι ίδιοι στους ευατούς μας και να μην περιμένουμε κάποιον να μας τραβήξει το αυτί.

----------


## racer

Μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε νομίζω, τα μέτρα τα γνωρίζουμε.

----------

